# Rocky Mountain - Spezi - Winter Pokal Team



## mph (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, wie sieht´s aus hat einer lust??

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4176847&posted=1#post4176847


Gruß Max


----------



## bestmove (29. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich ganz ungezwungen,mit meinen Kilometern die Statistik füllen kann, könnte ich mich für ein/das Rocky Team erwärmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mph (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, ja klar.. also kennen tun wir uns noch nicht und ne mindest km Anzahl oder so gibt es nicht.. wo kommst du denn her??

Ich würde mal sagen die eizige "Vorraussetzung" ist ein einigermaßen regelmäßiges Training & der Wille den Winter über zu trainieren.. Winter Pokal halt.

Gruß MAx


----------

